# Pogo Unable to connect to server error



## farmgalks (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, I don't know how I even found this site but I'm crossing my fingers that you will be able to help.

I've played as a club pogo member (paid member) since 2004 and have never had a problem playing on pogo. For about two months now every time that I try to play on pogo I get the "Unable to connect to server" error. 

I have Windows XP. I have both IE and Firefox. I have uninstalled and reinstalled java more times than I can count. I have cleared my cashe. I've turned my antivirus off and tried to play. On the pogo site they have a place to check if you have the latest version of java...I did, do a pop up blocker test...wasn't that....I am just so frustrated. Pogo support is a JOKE. I've been emailing them back and forth since February 24th and it's now April 16th. I'm past my wits end. If anyone has a suggestion please let me know. I'm just to the point I don't know what to do. Thanks in advance for any advice.

Also should add I didn't add anything or mess with my settings right before this happend that I remember...like I said we're going on two months now so I am trying to remember. I've been in contact with my service provider, they said it was nothing on their end. I've been in contact with my antivirus support, they actually remote took over my computer and it wasn't a firewall or anything to do with them. I can get into load a game, it goes past the please wait loading screen and then attempts to load the game page. The right side of the page...new game button, how to play button, can mute it, everything except the chat box part loads on the right side but nothing loads in the actual game area. In the java consol it gets to a place that says something about chat loading and then stops and goes to the unable to connect to server error.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You can try using Google Chrome www.google.com/chrome and see if that works. 

Also try another site like www.kongregate.com or www.newgrounds.com
Other than that I can only say try going to the network forums for more help.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If you are using IE8, there have been problems with it and Pogo.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Sometimes Safari won't play flash games


----------

